# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Nurs Lokman Hekimin Üretiği Panax Forte Sahte ve Çöp hiç bir faydası yoktur ve

## anau

Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı Sahtecileri Açıkladı

Firma Adı
Ürün Adı
Marka
Parti/Seri No

Profab Kimya Medikal ve Gıda Ltd.Şti. / ADANA
Siberian Ginsengli Bitkisel Karışım (İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Sildenafil)
Pro DCX
01.03.2012,

01.10.2012

Yonca Baharat ve Gıda Mad.Tic. Hava DEMİRALAY/MERSİN
Bitkisel Karışımlı Toz (İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Sibutramine)
Yonca Slim7
01.07.2012

Marmara Türk Bitkisel ve Organik Ürünler / İSTANBUL
Epimedyumlu Karışık Bitkisel Kapsül (İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Sildenafil )
Marifet Aşk İksiri
001.18.11

HHS Bitkisel ve Sağlık Ürünleri Turizm İnş. Teks.Gıda San.Tic.A.Ş BURSA
Dietary Supplement (İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Sibutramine)
New FX 15
W67321

Pelit Bal Ürünleri / MERSİN
Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışımlı Macun (İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Sildenafil)
Şahımerdan
52.014

Nurs Lokman Hekim Bitkisel Ürünler Merkezi/Adana
Panax Ginsengli Bitkisel Karışım (İlaç Etkin Maddesi/Sildenafil)
Formula 21
01.12.2015

Helin Kör Yusuf Gıda İnş.Kozm.Teks.San. Tic.Ltd.Şti. /MERSİN
Epimedyumlu ginsengli bitkisel karışımlı macun (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Heli-Jel
20112913020

İntima Gıda Med.İth.İhr.San.ve Tic.Ltd.Şti. /İZMİR
Ginseng karışımlı bitkisel kapsül (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Forever Romance
12.Oca

Emre Grup Kozmetik Gıda İnş.Tur.Teks.Taş.San. Ve Tic.Ltd.Şti. /ANKARA
Bitkisel karışım set (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Gergedan Boynuzu
29112

Bal Sarayı Gıda İmalat Tarım Ürün.Paz. San. Ve Tic. Ltd.Şti. /KOCAELİ
Epimedyumlu karışık bitki macunu (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Balsarayı
1

Kırıntı Baharat Hayvansal Tarımsal Kozmetik Gıda Temizlik Mal. İnş. Elek. Tur. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti. / KOCAELİ
Isırganlı ballı bitkisel karışımlı macun (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Kırıntı
1

Soylu İlaç San.ve Tic.Ltd.Şti. /İSTANBUL
Bitkisel gıda takviyesi (ilaç etkin maddesi / thiodimetil sildenafil)
Titanic Kapsül
1

Elit Naturel Gıda Koz.San.Tic.Ltd.Şti. /MERSİN
Bitkisel karışımlı toz (İlaç etkin maddesi / sibutramine)
Yonca Slim 7
01.12.2012

Veysi Topuz Gıda Mad.İth.İhr.San.ve Tic. /MERSİN
Epimedyumlu bitkisel karışımlı macun (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Themra
EPMD20130444020

EPMD20121256020

Sofram Gıda San.Tic.Ltd.Şti. /İSTANBUL
Enerji yüklü çikolata (ilaç etkin maddesi / sildenafil)
Festal
10

Semi Eterik Yağ San ve Dış Tic. Ltd. Şti/MERSİN
Ginseng Karışımlı Bitkisel Kapsül (İlaç Etkin Maddesi /Sildenafil),Bitkisel Karışımlı Bitkisel Kapsül (Bigman) (İlaç Etkin Maddesi/Sildenafil)
Gergedan Boynuzu
GR5001

,GR10001

Sütkon Gıda Tar. Ürün. Day. Tük. Mal. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
yağlı tulum peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Demircizade
09.03.2013

Güldemce Gıda İnş. Oto. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
yağlı yöresel peynir (nişasta)
Dorak
31.03.2013

Güldemce Gıda İnş. Oto. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
yağlı yöresel peynir-bidon tulum peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Dorak
260613A

Beydamla Gıda Boya Kim. Hayv. Oto. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
eritme peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Dr. Tullum
18, 16/04/2013, 197

Beydamla Gıda Boya Kim. Hayv. Oto. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
eritme peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Peynora
198

MND İnş. Teks. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./ANKARA
eritme peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Arınur
1

Ak Gökseller Gıda Süt Mam. Tar. Ürün. Canlı Hayv. Oto Taş. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./KONYA
tam yağlı tulum peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Pınarbaşı
03.10.2012

Başyayla Süt Ürün. Gıda Tarım Hayv. San ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./KARAMAN
tulum peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
El-Pa
07.02.2014

YGS Süt ve Süt Ürünleri Paz. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./İZMİR
taze kaşar peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Sütana
04.10.2012

YGS Süt ve Süt Ürünleri Paz. San. ve Tic. Ltd. ġti./İZMİR
taze kaşar peyniri (bitkisel yağ)
Can
26.03.2013

Ararlar Gıda Bes. Yem ve Zirai Ürün. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti./KAYSERİ
tereyağı (bitkisel yağ)
Arar
9

Azim Toptan Gıda Paketleme/KAYSERİ
tereyağı (bitkisel yağ)
Azimkar
10413

Emin Gıda İnş. Oto. İth. İhr. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./ANKARA
tereyağı (bitkisel yağ)
Balkaymak
4

Özkök Temel Gıda San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./ANKARA
geleneksel tereyağı (bitkisel yağ)
Çamlıca
4072

Gürel Süt Mamulleri İml.İhr. San.Tic. Ltd. Şti./İZMİR
yarım yağlı tava yoğurt (bitkisel yağ ve jelatin)
Özgüreller
STT: 02/12/2012

Uzun Yaman Kantincilik Gıda Giy. İnş. Tur. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti/İZMİR
tava yoğurt (bitkisel yağ ve jelatin)
Sultan Süt
15.11.2012

Sütsa Süt Mamülleri-Hakkı Yallıoğlu/ANTALYA
süzme yoğurt (bitkisel yağ)
Yallıoğlu
15.03.2013

Doğansu Canlı Hayvan Süt Ürünleri Tarım İth. İhr. San. ve Tic. Ltd. Şti./AĞRI
tam yağlı kaymaklı yoğurt (bitkisel yağ)
Kadircan
03.05.2013

Tokgöz Gıda San. ve Tic. A.Ş. Yenimahalle/ANKARA
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı, Diastaz sayısı, HMF, Fruktoz+Glukoz)
Ahmet Tokgöz, STT: 11.2014
01.01.2014

Kayserilioğulları Gıda San. ve Tic. Ltd.Şti. Mamak/ANKARA
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı)
Oskar, STT: 06.2013
3

Korubal Organik Ürünler Gıda İmalat Nakliye İnş. Paz. Ltd.Şti. Yenimahalle/ANKARA
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı, Prolin miktarı)
Koru Bal STT:24.12.2014
B01122

Bölükoğlu Arı ve Tarım Ürünleri Gıda San. Tic. Ltd. Şti. Bergama/İZMİR
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı)
Bölükoğlu, STT: 29.02.2013
6

Anadolu Eksper Gıda San. İç ve Dış Tic. Ltd. Şti. Kazan /ANKARA
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı)
Tatzade, STT: 11.2014
1106

Anaarı Gıda İnşaat Otomotiv Güvenlik Sistemleri Dış. Tic. Paz. San. Ltd. Şti. Ataşehir/İSTANBUL
Süzme Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı Çiçek Balı (C4 Şeker Oranı %, Balda protein ve ham bal delta C13 değerleri farkı)
Bal Dünyası STT: 01.03.2014 - Bal Dünyası STT: 01.12.2013
2012/18 -

2012/08

----------


## anau

Gökçek Gıda ilaçın üretiği Panax Forte yerine, internetten yanlışlıkla Nurs Lokman Hekimin sahte Panax Forte sini a lmışım. Kargodan gelen ürünün üzerinde ki etketi görünce şaşırdım.Kapsülleri açınca içinde öğütülmüş otu görünce şok oldum.Allah dan korkmayan kuldan utanmayan bu isanlaraın Allah belasını versin.Telefonla Nurs Lokman Hekimi aradım ve Uzman Dr. Dinçer Erdinç’in bu ürünü formüle ettiğini söylediler.Formülün çöp olduğunu ürünü iade etmek istediğimi söyledim.İade almıyoruz dediler.Allah bunların belasını versin çöpü bitkisel Gıda takviyesi diye insanları dolandırıyorlar.

----------

